# Green Lasers, different maximum output levels?



## cutlerylover (Nov 5, 2006)

Could soemone explain to me the difference between a 5mw green laser a 10mw green laser, and a 30mw green laser?

I think I will buy one but I don't think I need the high power 100mw ones...plus I just can't afford it...

I was wondering if there is a significant difference between say the 10mw and the 30mw? I would like to use this for pointing at stars mostly...but I was also interestd in messing around with them like I saw in those videos like popping ballons, and cutting tape, lighting matches and so on...but can a 30mw laser do these thigns too just takes longer? Or are they not powerfull enough for that? 

Thansk for being patient with a noob...:lolsign:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 5, 2006)

From what I understand, our eyes do not experience a linear increase in sensitivity to light. It's more of a curve. The 30mW will probably be too much for star pointing but not really enough to pop ballons. A 5mW will be good for stars, but I think you need 60 to 80+ to start popping things. Also you should not point anything more powerful than a 5mW up into the sky. I think it may be illegal but don;t quote me. I'm sure someone else will reply with more knowledge. If I were you, and you'll hear this a lot here, I would get two, a 5mW pointer for stars, and a more powerful "module" for destroying common household items... But if you get a more powerful one than the 5mW, do yourself a flavor and get some goggles.


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 5, 2006)

For star pointing, 5mw is perhaps enough, although under some circumstances (real dark and clean air) the beam may not be bright enough. For taht reason, 15-20mw is usually recomended for that purpose.

You wont see that much of a difference between 5mw and 10mw, the reason being our eyes don't have a linear response to light intensity. It's more like logarithmic. But the fact you see them almost identical in strength, does'nt mean it's as safe to look at that 10mw as it is to look at the 5mw.

You'll definetely see a big difference between the 5mw and the 30mw but, again, you can't see it as being 6 times brighter. Same applies between the 10 and 30mw.

On the other hand, the only way you can pop baloons with a 30mw pointer, oops, sorry, I mean module , is by focusing the light with a magnifying glass. You may even be able to light a match if you paint the tip black and use the magnifying glass. Then again, there are easier ways to pop a baloon and to light a match, aren't there? 

Also, if you plan on using your pointer to play with a pet, don't, and I mean DON'T, sue more that 5mw, as you risk blinding your beloved pet. Same thing for presentations, no more than 5mw for those either, or you risk a lawsuit :touche:

In the end, my advice would be to get a 20mw laser and play by the rules, or play it safe and get a 5mw.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks guys...I have 2 dogs but I don't play with them using a laser pointer, when I was younger I had 2 cats which I did use a red <5mw pointer to play with them but not too often since I thought it would eventually become mean, lol...Anyway I think I will just get a <5mw or a <10mw green laser and use it for star pointing...I don't really need to pop balloons or cut tape that bad...lol...Thanks again I will probably just get a low powered one! Thats if I can even save up for a cheap one, money is tight, I was just curious in case I end up buying one!


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, go for a true leadlight 105. It will come in at about 5-7mW. That way you can see if that is enough power for you, and if not, it can easily be increased to at least 15mW by turning a screw under the button. You're covered.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting information, do you happen to have a link to where I can find one? And how much do they usually sell for?


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.atlasnova.com/
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140047389228
Two well-thought-of sellers. Usually around $50.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the links, looks like if I get one it will be off of ebay...Thanks again for your time and help!


----------

